# ? Heelift solution for northwave decades - insolves vs new boots



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Basically I have a lot of trouble with boots and heel-lift. I'm a bit obsessive about it to be fair but as I have narrow ankles I can get 4-5inches of lift in some boot brands.

When new my northwave decades are the comfiest boot ever and had great heel hold. Unfortunately despite buying a full size smaller they've now packed out and i'm getting lift - even when tightened to the max. Not major but it's getting annoying.

I've tried jbars but I find them unformfortable.

My question is would trying an aftermarket insole potentially help at all or am I looking at buying new boots?
Looked at remind medic or remind cush but don't wanna waste £40 if they're not gunna help.

I've tried sooo many brands of boot before getting these and don't really wanna start all that again.:dry::dry:

Thanks!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

RIDERUK said:


> Basically I have a lot of trouble with boots and heel-lift. I'm a bit obsessive about it to be fair but as I have narrow ankles I can get 4-5inches of lift in some boot brands.
> 
> When new my northwave decades are the comfiest boot ever and had great heel hold. Unfortunately despite buying a full size smaller they've now packed out and i'm getting lift - even when tightened to the max. Not major but it's getting annoying.
> 
> ...


have you used after market insoles before? They significantly improved my packed out boots. I remember Ridinbend saying once it makes packed out boots like new and he's correct. I have heel lift in the right foot slight in left...the Medics made the left totally perfect and the right well it helped a lot but I do have some heel lift left. Next step is jbars or other tweaking to make it perfect. 

The medics made a noticeable difference for me as they are stiffer and higher volume than the paper stock insoles. I would give them a try for sure. Several other threads mention these insoles, look them up and read other comments on them. It may not be 100% guarantee to fix your prob but it will help ime.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Lol, 4 or 5 inches.


I don't get that much wearin thongs!!!!! 

* Just in case those that don't know what I'm talkin about!!!!!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

If you liners are that packed out and your boot shell is still fine and you clearly love your boots, consider replacing the entire liner.

Intuition Liners

Remind Solution Liner

Be warned, I have the Remind Liner, made my Burtons feel brand new again, but they are stiff.

Never tried the Intuition brand, but they make a ton of liner options.

Something to consider.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Rogue said:


> have you used after market insoles before? They significantly improved my packed out boots. I remember Ridinbend saying once it makes packed out boots like new and he's correct. I have heel lift in the right foot slight in left...the Medics made the left totally perfect and the right well it helped a lot but I do have some heel lift left. Next step is jbars or other tweaking to make it perfect.
> 
> The medics made a noticeable difference for me as they are stiffer and higher volume than the paper stock insoles. I would give them a try for sure. Several other threads mention these insoles, look them up and read other comments on them. It may not be 100% guarantee to fix your prob but it will help ime.





Mizu Kuma said:


> I don't get that much wearin thongs!!!!!
> 
> * Just in case those that don't know what I'm talkin about!!!!!


Evidently I meant 5cm not inches.
But enjoyd that clip either way hah

My liners aren't dead yet so sounds like insoles may be the way to go,
Are remind medics the best option? Are the cheaper remind insoles just as effective?
Soending £40 on insoles is quite expensive.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

An insole is generally a cheaper solution, and you should be riding aftermarket footbeds regardless, but exactly how would something you put underneath your foot help keep your foot down? 

How many days do you have on these boots, what do you measure out to on a Brannock, and what size are your boots now?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm shocked. I bought northwave prophecy and legends this season and both were AWESOME for heel lift. 

The prophecy built in forward lean was too much for me, and the legend started developing some MAJOR pressure point issues so i'm in the Nitro Venture now. Awesome boot.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

I've tried the Remind Cush, Footprint Gamechanger, and DFP Stomp insoles. Found the Cush to have too little from the arch to the toes, the FP Gamechanger was great, and I currently wear the DFP Stomps which I love. I didn't find insoles to necessarily remedy heel lift, but make for a more comfortable ride all day with good foot support. The stock insoles in most boots are basically worthless and should be replaced immediately imo.

Most of my heel lift problems came from wearing the wrong size boot. I sized down a full size from what I measured on the Brannock in a pair of Ride boots. I tried a pair of K2 Maysis' with the boa conda system and found that gave me too many pressure points. I personally like the Ride system because the boa pulls the tongue down and back toward your heel really locking it in there. Sizing down is going to hurt a fair amount while you break them in, but it's worth it once they fit like a glove.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Try new insoles first, as it's the easiest and cheapest possible solution. 

My K2 Maysis boots have the best hold I've ever experienced. That model might not be for you, but the K2 boots in general might be worth checking out if you don't find a solution for your current boot.


----------

